# Competitions for classical music (performers)



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

My question for the TC members : do you follow competitions for classical performers like the Tchaikovsky competition, the Queen Elisabeth competition , the Leeds international piano competition , International Chamber Music Competition Hamburg, Geneva International Music Competition, International Jean Sibelius Violin Competition, International Chopin Piano Competition (and there's so many others...)?

I listened to the winner of the Queen Elisabeth Competition (for piano this year) in Brussels on Saturday night (French pianist Jonathan Fournel). It was a very good rendition of Brahms' 2nd piano concerto, considering the orchestra was so far apart from each other and even had screens between them. I have a relative in Belgium and I have been to the QEC and among others the Leeds IPC here in UK in the past.

Music is very subjective/personal , but I do enjoy seeing these young virtuoso's perform... I have young children just starting to play their instruments and it makes you dream... .

My brother in law went to the Tchaikovsky competition a few years ago...extraodinary experience he told me.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

i saw a few documentaries years ago on the Van Cliburn piano competition which were very good. Havent seen much lately. Maybe i need to look


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Competitions could be a good thing for commercial activities as it attracts attention more easily than concerts and it could generate revenue for both the match holder and the sponsors. So it could be really helpful for the classical music industry. But for the only purpose of enjoying music, not comparing artists, or rating/ranking things, or showing activities on the stage, there could be better ways of doing it.


----------

